# Classifieds > Testimonials >  USA Frog, Anyone?

## ColleenT

i found this company online and i ordered a pair of Azureus from them. they seem to know what they are doing, they had great advice, and i wonder if anyone here has ever had any interaction with them that was good or bad. SAFE® Dart Frogs - BEST PRICES Guaranteed

----------


## Amy

There is a whole thread on them somewhere, let me see if I can find it for you.

This is the same place, they just have multiple names, all the info you need - http://www.frogforum.net/dart-frogs-...frogs-com.html

----------


## ColleenT

oh great.  :Frown:  thanks. i have been looking for a sexed pair online for a while and all i could find were over $275. i am hopeful to get a healthy pair of frogs that won't fight with each other. that is my main goal. So i will keep my fingers crossed.

they certainly know how to tell you want you want to hear. and their site seemed so professional.

some of their frog lines are pretty reputable. i can hope for the best.

----------


## Carlos

Main thing about them is that they appear to mix different morph lines and then give frogs their own line names and sell them to public as such.  For those of us wanting pure morph lines that is a big issue  :EEK!:  .  

When their reputation went bad in the dart frog community, they "solved" issue by changing their name a couple times and selling wholesale.  I know they sell cheaper; but I rather spend a bit of money with a reputable breeder that won't mix dart frog lines  :Smile:  .

----------


## ColleenT

> Main thing about them is that they appear to mix different morph lines and then give frogs their own line names and sell them to public as such.  For those of us wanting pure morph lines that is a big issue  .  
> 
> When their reputation went bad in the dart frog community, they "solved" issue by changing their name a couple times and selling wholesale.  I know they sell cheaper; but I rather spend a bit of money with a reputable breeder that won't mix dart frog lines  .



i guess that is why i could not find any bad reviews on them. Maybe i'll cancel my order.

----------


## Amy

I think if you don't intend on raising any of the eggs and just toss them, it shouldn't be an issue.  However...there is also the idea of supporting such a cruddy company by making a purchase.

----------


## Josh

The guys over at Dendroboard get pretty heated about this company. the thread has lots of activity, and they really bash the guys. I don't want to make you feel bad about buying from them, but here's the thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gen...warehouse.html

----------


## ColleenT

cancelled my order. sad but i want quality animals.

----------


## Josh

That was a good idea  :Smile: . You could look at joshsfrogs. Their prices are very reasonable, and they're reputable. lllreptile has darts as well. You might no get a breeding pair, but that's all part of the gamble. Would you want to breed anyways? I don't think that I want to breed for at least a year, just so I can get better at taking care of my frogs and letting them acclimate. Personally, breeding sounds a bit fun to me, but it also sounds a bit exhausting, and I might make a mistake and kill a baby frog  :Frog Surprise: . It all depends on what YOU want though, so pick what you will enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## ColleenT

i honestly don't know. i want the option i guess. i have read that even 2 females alone can start fighting, or rather one will bully the other, even without a male. i understand this is rare, but i just thought i'd like to have a happy little pair of frogs. anyway, i am going to White Plains show on Sept 7th and Black Jungle said they will have Azureus juvies, so maybe i'll just grab a pair while i'm there.

----------


## Alex Shepack

As an alternative, check out this ad:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fro...en-island.html

Richard is a legendary breeder.  It's unfortunate that he has to leave the hobby but it may work in your favor.

----------


## Paul

Buying adult sexed pairs will ALWAYS come with a much larger price tag. You are better off buying them younger and playing the odds if you are looking to get a good quality frog for a cheap price.

----------


## Dale

> cancelled my order. sad but i want quality animals.


Good choice.  :Frog Smile:

----------

